# Destin sharks



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

we hit the beach yesterday with high hopes, which is never good. If there's one thing I've learned while fishing its the cockier you are, the less likely you are to catch fish... 

I had 9 snapper heads, one bar jack head, 3 yellowtail snapper fillets, a bag of fresh shrimp and 5 tags. set up around 3:30pm and watched the waves for about 5hours... 

around 7 something pm we ordered Pizza and had it delivered. second slice in my 9/0 gets picked up about 200 yards out with a snapper head and its screaming! hook up and it takes a good 50 yards before stopping for breath then another 40 yard run. after its exhausted itself i get the upper hand and start cranking it in. every 45 seconds of winding would result in a good 20-40ft run then it would turn again. got her to the first sand bar and she took off and gave another go at freeing herself but in the end i landed this 78" sand bar. tagged and released. 










got another bait out and got the lines back out we had to clear and waited again. 

my long rod starts to bounce but isn't committing. i brush it off as catfish picking the bait apart. 3 mins later i get a solid strike that makes the clicker jerk and 10ft of line leave the reel, then another jerk and steady pull. Hannah bursts out with a "of course its your rod!" i pick it up, engage the reel and tighten down to set the circle hook, feel the weight of a shark and then it goes slack... upon inspection the skin from the fillet had balled up and wrapped around the hook point so it just pulled out. 

about 30 mins goes by and my long rod is screaming! I was only about 5 feet from it but i hear "ITS MINE!" from Hannah as she's bounding towards me. so i pick it up, look at the reel as all the mono is disappearing and the braid makes its way up the guides, turn to hand it to her and she says "well never mind then...." what? so i engage the reel and as soon as i do it drops the bait. then she goes on to tell me I have never had to hand her a rod so why start now... :roll: somebody seems a little frustrated. :lol: 

i get my rod back out and then check my light rod with shrimp. it has no shrimp. I re-bait and walk out to the sand bar to cast, look back to make sure I'm clear and i see the glow stick on her rod bounce and her line fall. Yell to her that she got a bite and cast my bait. when I get on dry sand she's hooked up and all smiles again. Ended up landing this sand bar. forgot the measurements. 









we got one more hit after that on her rod but it dropped the bait as i was picking the rod up. hit the road at 11pm and went home.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Great job I enjoy reading your reports . They are well written and easy to follow.

Have you had a chance to take the yak out? I need to to catch a mahi and sailfish to redeem me 

Those are the two I just couldn't get lol. It's nice having a lady that enjoys the sport, my wife keeps telling me 

That I need to take her fishing here in San Diego. At 5 months pregnant I don't think it's the best idea haha...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I haven't yet. with the weather getting warmer and the cobia boats out I'm thinking next weekend i might give it a go. we'll see.


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Great report! Gives me hope that I can do it...


----------

